# [2009] Do Not Buy Festiva Points



## tombo

For the last 3 years every time I stay at my resort (Blue Ridge Village), Festiva hits me with a new lie, oops I mean sales strategy. All lies lead to trying to force me to give up deeded fixed weeks for Festiva Adventure Club Points. Festiva Points are worthless and anyone who finds this thread please don't fall prey to festiva's lies and buy Festiva points or even worse give them your deeded week and several thousand dollars for points that won't sell for a dollar on e-bay. Festiva's sales are so poor that they have shut their sales office at the Atrium resort in St Maarten and rumor has it that other sales office might close in the near future. Do not let them talk you into becoming a Festiva points club member no matter what they tell you, because almost everything they say is a lie.

Every year a new sales strategy (lie) is unleashed upon unsuspecting owners by Festiva. 3 years, 3 different scare tactics.

Three years ago I was called and told that Festiva had purchased my resort (Blue Ridge Village) and I HAD to come to a meeting where Festiva would explain the changes that were occurring at the resort since Festiva had taken over from Wyndham. I was told that if I didn't come to the meeting to be informed of the changes then the weeks I owned would become worthless and I would be assessed large amounts on money. Of course when I got there without my wife I was told I had to go and get her. I told them she was packing and I handled all of the timeshares so they could just explain the changes to me. They said they couldn't unless we were both in attendance. I went back to the room and asked my wife if she wanted to go and she said no. We left the resort and were driving down the road when my cell phone rang and the Festiva rep said when are you and your wife coming? I said we have checked out and are on our way home. She started screaming at me that I had ruined her morning by not showing up for our meeting. I said I was there for the meeting, but that she wouldn't discuss anything without my wife there, and my wife wasn't coming. She yelled at me again and I was absolutelly shocked since that was the rudest timeshare experience I have ever been subjected to (this is a rather dubious honor since most timeshare experiences become rude when you say not interested).

Last year I decided to avoid the misery altogether and not answer the phone for any reason, but I still had numersous calls and messages left. I listened and the messages said that there were going to be huge assessments and loss of use of my week unless I became a Festiva member. The messages said I had to meet with them to find out about what had changed with regards to my week since Festiva took over because the week I own had become useless and I would no longer be able to trade my week with RCI unless I came to the meeting to find out what I needed to do. Near the end of the week I was at the grocery store with my wife when the Festiva sales woman came to our room and knocked on the door. My daughter told them that I wasn't there and the Festiva Rep said that she had called all week and never could get us to answer the phone. The Festiva Rep said that I needed to get in touch with them because it was urgent regarding my ownership at the resort. I got back and called her to get her to leave us alone. She started telling me that it would be detrimental to my ownership if I didn't bring my wife to a meeting. I said I didn't come on vacation to be bothered with sales calls for something I am not interested in buying. She said it wasn't a sales meeting (yeah right) and she wouldn't leave me alone until I made an appointment to get "updated". I asked her if she wanted me to come to the lobby and tell everyone I see that they can buy all the Festiva points they want for a dollar on e-bay. I asked her I she wanted me to tell everyone I see at the pool, in the parking lot, at the resort sponsored activities that Festiva Points was a ripoff? She started with the thats not true lines and I told her that I know more about timeshares and Festiva than she does. I told her that I know that they got sued and settled in Missouri by the Missouri AG for false, deceptive, and misleading sales practices, that they were being sued at the Atrium in St Maarten, that there were complaints currently filed with the Massachusett's Atty General, and that there are nothing but complaints about Festiva on the web and at the better Business Bureau. I told her to not call me again and ruin another second of my vacation or else I would spend the rest of my time trying to ruin her sales. I then hung up.

This year I decided if I ignore them and don't answer the phone they will eventually come to my room, so I just grabbed the bull by the horns and answered the phone. New sales lie (oops strategy). I was told that the time has arrived where owners have to choose between Peppertree and Festiva. I was told I had to come to a meeting to make my choice. I said so we are getting to vote Festiva out? She said it is time for owners to choose Festiva or Peppertree. I said great I choose my fixed week and I vote Festiva out as mgt company. She said no you have to come to a meeting and hear about your options. I said I won't come to a meeting, just send me my ballot in the mail. She said that isn't how it works. I said I am an owner and I need to decide whether I want Peppertree (who originally owned the resort), or Festiva, I choose Peppertree. She started some mumbo jumbo and I told her that if she was going to offer me $3000 and a million Festiva Points for my fixed week I wasn't interested.  I asked her how much Festiva was paying to buy fixed weeks from owners. She said it doesn't work that way. I said listen I wouldn't sell my fixed week to you for $3000 and a bunch of Festiva points so we have nothing to talk about unless I can actually vote against Festiva being allowed to manage MY resort. She said you apparently aren't interested in making sure what you own doesn't lose all of it's value. I told her that I own a fixed week I can use every year, you sell festiva points that receive no bids on e-bay when the starting bid price is one dollar with the seller paying all closing costs and transfer fees, what you are selling is of no value. She finally said it was my loss and I said the only thing I lost was my relaxing vacation time she stold from me while bothering me on the phone trying to get my week I love and my cash for some worthless points.

Anyone reading this who is a TUG member or visitor, please don't fall prey to the sales lies. Do not give up a deeded week for Festiva points and do not buy Festiva points. You will be forever sorry if you do. Just search the web for Festiva posts, read about the lawsuit at the Atrium, read about the Missouri AG's lawsuit, read about the increased MF's and assessments at the Church Street Inn, the Atrium, the Sandcastle resort, and at Southscape resorts. Call the better Business Bureau to see how many poor victims got sucked into the sales lies and paid good money for worthless Festiva Points. If you read this before you become a victim too then you are very fortunate, because after you buy Festiva you can't get out for 30 years. Just say no to Festiva Points no matter what you are promised.


----------



## Bill4728

> Three years ago I was called and told that Festiva had purchased my resort (Blue Ridge Village) and I HAD to come to a meeting where Festiva would explain the changes that were occurring at the resort since Festiva had taken over from Wyndham. I was told that if I didn't come to the meeting to be informed of the changes then the weeks I owned would become worthless and I would be assessed large amounts on money. Of course when I got there without my wife I was told I had to go and get her. I told them she was packing and I handled all of the timeshares so they could just explain the changes to me.


Most companies do this. I like you will say " I handled all of the timeshares questions and if you want to talk to us you'll talk to me." If they don't want to talk to me, that is their problem.


----------



## carl2591

we stay at blue ridge village several years ago and enjoyed the place.. was actually looking for a summer week and started hearing all this stuff about festiva.. 

the more i hear the more i know i DO NOT want to own at this place.. look like a rip off coming down the pike unless the membership can take control of the HOA..

thanks tombo and others that sounding the alarm..  it too bad you have to take a bullet for the rest of us.. but know we (I) appreciate it..


----------



## Sou13

*It's a crime!*

It's a *crime* that Festiva is scaring prospective timeshare owners away from buying at resorts where Festiva has moved in and is attempting a takeover.  Thanks for the warning, tombo!


----------



## JoeP

*Warning - Festiva Doesn't Honor Contracts & Uses Illegal Sales Methods*

I am an owner at a resort that was taken over by Festiva.  As far as I can tell, the company is completely ruthless in their sales techniques and dishonorable regarding existing contracts.  Hundreds of timeshare owners are litigants opposing their tactics at Sint Maarten's Atrium Resort.  Stateside, they have been heavily fined for their sales tactics.   I have often heard the term "thugs" used to describe Festiva.


----------



## Rae

tombo, sounds like the same woman who called us at Blue Ridge Village. holy moly was she a handful. 

If anyone reading this is a member of the Peppertree Vacation Club (formerly Equivest) *points owners* not deeded week at a Festiva resort, you can "return" your timeshare back to the company with no recourse. You aren't compensated,  but you're also out from under their thumb. You have to be paid up on your maintenance fees to do it. We signed our paperwork in December and haven't looked back.


----------



## mark1154

*Church Street Inn Owner*

Wow! Looks like we made a good decision to ignore the used car salesman pitch. They captured us during our weeks' stay at Church Street Inn (which was a better room than my relatives stayed in b/c I called and complained and told them I better not have the same experiences). The owner's "update" was nothing other than a "pitch" to join their Adventure Club. We had a mini-meeting with another owner couple who went through the "update" and they informed us about what to expect. They even said the Festiva salesperson had an "attitude" when they declined to purchase. They told us they got free parking and a $25 VISA card by sitting through that torture for 1.5 hours. We sat through it for 2.5 hours and they wouldn't give us the VISA card even though I told them we knew people that had received one. What a racket...they supposedly gave us the 2007 deal (which of course they still had to check with Corporate to see if the deal was acceptable) because we weren't notified back in 2007 of the Festiva Adventure Club plan. They told us that if we were walking in off the street they would sell the FAC for 12K to newcomers so how could we possibly pass up a deal like that......WE DID!!


----------



## timeos2

*Don't buy retail. If you want it find it resale or rent*



mark1154 said:


> Wow! Looks like we made a good decision to ignore the used car salesman pitch. They captured us during our weeks' stay at Church Street Inn (which was a better room than my relatives stayed in b/c I called and complained and told them I better not have the same experiences). The owner's "update" was nothing other than a "pitch" to join their Adventure Club. We had a mini-meeting with another owner couple who went through the "update" and they informed us about what to expect. They even said the Festiva salesperson had an "attitude" when they declined to purchase. They told us they got free parking and a $25 VISA card by sitting through that torture for 1.5 hours. We sat through it for 2.5 hours and they wouldn't give us the VISA card even though I told them we knew people that had received one. What a racket...they supposedly gave us the 2007 deal (which of course they still had to check with Corporate to see if the deal was acceptable) because we weren't notified back in 2007 of the Festiva Adventure Club plan. They told us that if we were walking in off the street they would sell the FAC for 12K to newcomers so how could we possibly pass up a deal like that......WE DID!!



Passing up a pressure packed "offer" of expensive "club" plans that are offering little to nothing more than you already own at grossly inflated prices is almost always a wise move. It is too bad you didn't get the Visa card for your wasted time & torture but if they didn't offer it before the exercise they aren't likely to add it after the fact. 

You did well to say "no" and that is really the key. A $25 Visa card would be long forgotten while the pain of a bad purchase decision would haunt your wallet for years.


----------



## scrjs

*Festiva accepts deeds that are illegally notarized*

I received information about Federal legislation HR 3808. This was "quietly passed" by Congress and was an effort to protect mortgage companies so that they could proceed with foreclosures even though documents were notarized under questionable circumstances. Definitely very relevant to Festiva since it has been found that they accepted 700 deeds from New England resort owners who bought points and most of the quitclaim deeds of owners who transferred deeds to Festiva appear to be illegally notarized and possibly forged. Shouldn't they have noticed that all the quitclaim documents were notarized in TX, NC and FL even though most of the owners live in the Northeast? 

If you transferred a deed to Festiva and want out of the transaction, ask to see the quitclaim deed they have in their possession and determine if the transfer was legal to begin with.

The head of the title Department Tobias Weas is now a trustee of Southcape one of the resorts in question whihc has been taken over by Festiva.  It doesn't sound like he is the sort of person who will have the best interests of owners in mind,  so I wonder why he was made a trustee?

Fortunately President Obama vetoed HR 3808 soit is not a barrier to criminal proceedings against Festiva. Here is some information about the bill: 

http://www.moneynews.com/Headline/Bi...0/07/id/372879


----------



## Carolinian

There is a thread on Festiva in Shark Alley over at www.timesharetalk.co.uk

Those of you with negative Festiva experiences to share should consider posting them there.


----------



## LancSC29721

*Peppertree Ocean Club Home Owners Association Meeting November 13, 2010*

November 6, 2010.  Today, I was tricked into attending the Festiva Sales Lie to coerce me into purchasing Festiva points in exchange for my deeded fixed week at Peppertree Ocean Club at Cherry Grove, North Myrtle Beach SC.
If what I own is as worthless as Festiva suggests, then why am I, as well as many others, bombarded with these annoying requests to attend these presentations of new management, which interupt our much needed and deserved vacations. I would like to see Festiva voted out as our management team.

November 13, 2010 - Peppertree Ocean Club Home Owners Association Meeting.

I understand that a very large (HUGE) assessment fee will be assesssed to owners in 2011. All owners, Please plan to attend this HOA meeting.


----------



## Sunrise43

LancSC29721 said:


> November 6, 2010.  Today, I was tricked into attending the Festiva Sales Lie to coerce me into purchasing Festiva points in exchange for my deeded fixed week at Peppertree Ocean Club at Cherry Grove, North Myrtle Beach SC.
> If what I own is as worthless as Festiva suggests, then why am I, as well as many others, bombarded with these annoying requests to attend these presentations of new management, which interupt our much needed and deserved vacations. I would like to see Festiva voted out as our management team.
> 
> November 13, 2010 - Peppertree Ocean Club Home Owners Association Meeting.
> 
> I understand that a very large (HUGE) assessment fee will be assesssed to owners in 2011. All owners, Please plan to attend this HOA meeting.



Where and when is this meeting ? I have some of these PTVC points and the huge 'Special Assesment' and the looming bulge in my MF. Can we organise all of the PTVC members and fire Festiva?


----------



## Sunrise43

*Organize a Peppertree Vacation Club Owners Association*

 Festiva has charged  us a special accesment fee for our Peppertree Vacation Club Points in addition to our MF. I was upset to the point of reading our Peppertree Contract and finding State Law for North Carolina and Florida where some Peppertree properties are located. and where Festive is incorporated.  My reading suggests that Festiva may not be in compliance with these laws.  Timeshares (points or weeks) are defined by law as being REAL ESTATE and speak of manditory owners associations which must be organized by the developers when the first unit is sold. These owners associations elect the board which hires the management.  My Peppertree Contact states that I cannot vote. This is illegal.  Also if our MF are used for any other purpose than maintenance, such as recruiting for their Adventure Club and subsidizing the maintenance fees for those folks to use Peppertree Facilities, then I suspect that would not pass close scrurtiny either. If any other Peppertree owners wants to join in an owners association, post here.


----------



## Jerryp

*possible owners association for PVTC*



Sunrise43 said:


> Festiva has charged  us a special accesment fee for our Peppertree Vacation Club Points in addition to our MF. I was upset to the point of reading our Peppertree Contract and finding State Law for North Carolina and Florida where some Peppertree properties are located. and where Festive is incorporated.  My reading suggests that Festiva may not be in compliance with these laws.  Timeshares (points or weeks) are defined by law as being REAL ESTATE and speak of manditory owners associations which must be organized by the developers when the first unit is sold. These owners associations elect the board which hires the management.  My Peppertree Contact states that I cannot vote. This is illegal.  Also if our MF are used for any other purpose than maintenance, such as recruiting for their Adventure Club and subsidizing the maintenance fees for those folks to use Peppertree Facilities, then I suspect that would not pass close scrurtiny either. If any other Peppertree owners wants to join in an owners association, post here.




I have been a PVTC owner for approximately 15 years.  I still own a points-based timeshare so i can use them where-ever and whenever I choose.  Festiva has started something else this past year.  whenever I called to make my reservation this year, I noticed that PVTC members were trated differently.  We were not given the same opportunity for rooms as before.  the inventory for PVTC members had severely shrunk.  We also could not get the same place in the resort as before.  I was told that those rooms, in that particular building were taken, however when we arrived that was not the case.  My wife and I purchased this program many years ago with the hopes that our children would always be able to enjoy vacation opportunities.  We paid about $22,000 for our initial part and fees every years since.  Festiva seems to be wanting more and giving less, especially to the PVTC members.  I do not think they can charge the "special assessment" fee, especially AFTER the season has come to an end.  I still think the PVTC members have the upper hand, IF WE ALL STICK TOGETHER.  Some members are just letting their points go to Festiva in order to get out.  I think Festiva needs to buy us out if they want us out.  Again, I have invested money and set this up for my family to enjoy for a lifetime...........and Festiva wants us to pay them money in order for us to give up OUR rights and join their program??????  i would like to know how the PVTC meeting went back in Nov.  I am currently writing the attorney generals of NC's office and seeking legal advice.  Any thoughts would be great.  i still have my original contract and will be looking thru all of that.  thanks to all!!


----------



## tayrock

*Would like to know how you did it, Rae!*

That is, how you got rid of your Festiva points.   Anyone in particular I should talk to?  Do I call the same number I would to pay my maintenance fee?   Any "best way" to phrase my intention to "return" my timeshare back to the company?   Thanks so much!   Tayrock (tayrock@aol.com, 815-233-5995)



Rae said:


> tombo, sounds like the same woman who called us at Blue Ridge Village. holy moly was she a handful.
> 
> If anyone reading this is a member of the Peppertree Vacation Club (formerly Equivest) *points owners* not deeded week at a Festiva resort, you can "return" your timeshare back to the company with no recourse. You aren't compensated,  but you're also out from under their thumb. You have to be paid up on your maintenance fees to do it. We signed our paperwork in December and haven't looked back.


----------



## mark1154

*Are we still happy we bought a timeshare?*

What a moneypit this Festiva Church Street Inn has become. Did anyone every check out what your timeshare is worth now? And Festiva keeps coming back and asking for more. I just sent another 1/3 of the "Special Assessment". I refused to pay it all at once even though they "Recommended" I do so. Let's see if they send anything out regarding anything new at Church Street Inn. They probably won't unless I ask for it.


----------



## GlobeHopper

*Feedback on Festiva timeshare presentation*

My husband and I attended a Festiva presentation at their Charleston, SC property a few weeks ago. We are HGVC owners and have attended numerous TS presentations over the years. IMO this was the least-impressive one I have ever attended. They were not out to impress with their lackluster waiting/reception room or the small (and a bit dirty!) meeting room where we heard the pitch and watched their video of so-so properties. We did think the sample condo/unit WAS nice; very attractive and well-appointed (but was townhouse style w/ steps). The cost to join was much higher than others, and they became miffed when I said I had never heard of Festiva before and would need to do my due diligence on them before I'd consider buying. He retorted that they are partnered with Disney, and did I really need to research them if Disney trusts them??? Ugh. Luckily I am not that gullible. At any rate, we didn't buy but did receive (and use without issue) free tickets to some local attractions and also a gift card. (Honestly, that's why we signed up to take their tour. It saved us about $150 in vacation expenses.) If you are considering Festiva, please research them well and consider resale at one of the major TS's instead (HGVC, Marriott, Hyatt, ...).


----------



## rickandcindy23

Festiva partnered with Disney?  That's a good laugh. :rofl: 

Festiva is a horrible management company at Blue Ridge Village.  My week has good trading power in II, but I am anxious to dump it because the fees are increasing beyond the reasonable ones you expect to pay for a timeshare.  

Greedy company, in my opinion.


----------



## bobpark56

I'd hate to see this thread leave the impression that everyone is unhappy with Festiva. We are satisfied members (6000 pts/year), having received numerous good trades, a sailing vacation, and 2-going-on-3 enjoyable stays at Festiva properties. We were lied to by the salesman at the time we purchases (at Church Street Inn), but since there, everything has been on the up and up...and Festive has been (for us) an easy company to deal with.


----------



## somerville

I sold my Festiva points that were converted from Equivest/Peppertree several years ago.  Glad to get rid of them. The fees kept going up well over the rate of inflation.


----------



## teachtotype

*Festiva ruthless tactics*

I got burned by Festiva at Peppertree Resort, Atlantic Beach, NC.  Using fear tactics, they convinced me to convert my two weeks Fairfield/Wyndham timeshares at that beautiful resort to points. They said owners who didn't switch would be left unprotected when the resort converted to Festiva and non-Festiva owners would be innundated with special assessments, etc.   No sooner did I convert my timeshare than Festiva started in with special assessments.  I haven't been able to pay the maintenance fees for two years due to losing my job last year.  They've been threatening me with collection action.  Interestingly, I paid off my loan of $109 mo I took out with them at 18% interest, but have never gotten a post-it or other piece of paper affirming my satisfactory payoff.  When I asked about that last month, the customer rep said he couldn't help and I'd have to call someone else in the company.  Ruthless, failed to deliver anything promised of the resort group's planned growth over the past four years.  Beware all.



tombo said:


> For the last 3 years every time I stay at my resort (Blue Ridge Village), Festiva hits me with a new lie, oops I mean sales strategy. All lies lead to trying to force me to give up deeded fixed weeks for Festiva Adventure Club Points. Festiva Points are worthless and anyone who finds this thread please don't fall prey to festiva's lies and buy Festiva points or even worse give them your deeded week and several thousand dollars for points that won't sell for a dollar on e-bay. Festiva's sales are so poor that they have shut their sales office at the Atrium resort in St Maarten and rumor has it that other sales office might close in the near future. Do not let them talk you into becoming a Festiva points club member no matter what they tell you, because almost everything they say is a lie.
> 
> Every year a new sales strategy (lie) is unleashed upon unsuspecting owners by Festiva. 3 years, 3 different scare tactics.
> 
> Three years ago I was called and told that Festiva had purchased my resort (Blue Ridge Village) and I HAD to come to a meeting where Festiva would explain the changes that were occurring at the resort since Festiva had taken over from Wyndham. I was told that if I didn't come to the meeting to be informed of the changes then the weeks I owned would become worthless and I would be assessed large amounts on money. Of course when I got there without my wife I was told I had to go and get her. I told them she was packing and I handled all of the timeshares so they could just explain the changes to me. They said they couldn't unless we were both in attendance. I went back to the room and asked my wife if she wanted to go and she said no. We left the resort and were driving down the road when my cell phone rang and the Festiva rep said when are you and your wife coming? I said we have checked out and are on our way home. She started screaming at me that I had ruined her morning by not showing up for our meeting. I said I was there for the meeting, but that she wouldn't discuss anything without my wife there, and my wife wasn't coming. She yelled at me again and I was absolutelly shocked since that was the rudest timeshare experience I have ever been subjected to (this is a rather dubious honor since most timeshare experiences become rude when you say not interested).
> 
> Last year I decided to avoid the misery altogether and not answer the phone for any reason, but I still had numersous calls and messages left. I listened and the messages said that there were going to be huge assessments and loss of use of my week unless I became a Festiva member. The messages said I had to meet with them to find out about what had changed with regards to my week since Festiva took over because the week I own had become useless and I would no longer be able to trade my week with RCI unless I came to the meeting to find out what I needed to do. Near the end of the week I was at the grocery store with my wife when the Festiva sales woman came to our room and knocked on the door. My daughter told them that I wasn't there and the Festiva Rep said that she had called all week and never could get us to answer the phone. The Festiva Rep said that I needed to get in touch with them because it was urgent regarding my ownership at the resort. I got back and called her to get her to leave us alone. She started telling me that it would be detrimental to my ownership if I didn't bring my wife to a meeting. I said I didn't come on vacation to be bothered with sales calls for something I am not interested in buying. She said it wasn't a sales meeting (yeah right) and she wouldn't leave me alone until I made an appointment to get "updated". I asked her if she wanted me to come to the lobby and tell everyone I see that they can buy all the Festiva points they want for a dollar on e-bay. I asked her I she wanted me to tell everyone I see at the pool, in the parking lot, at the resort sponsored activities that Festiva Points was a ripoff? She started with the thats not true lines and I told her that I know more about timeshares and Festiva than she does. I told her that I know that they got sued and settled in Missouri by the Missouri AG for false, deceptive, and misleading sales practices, that they were being sued at the Atrium in St Maarten, that there were complaints currently filed with the Massachusett's Atty General, and that there are nothing but complaints about Festiva on the web and at the better Business Bureau. I told her to not call me again and ruin another second of my vacation or else I would spend the rest of my time trying to ruin her sales. I then hung up.
> 
> This year I decided if I ignore them and don't answer the phone they will eventually come to my room, so I just grabbed the bull by the horns and answered the phone. New sales lie (oops strategy). I was told that the time has arrived where owners have to choose between Peppertree and Festiva. I was told I had to come to a meeting to make my choice. I said so we are getting to vote Festiva out? She said it is time for owners to choose Festiva or Peppertree. I said great I choose my fixed week and I vote Festiva out as mgt company. She said no you have to come to a meeting and hear about your options. I said I won't come to a meeting, just send me my ballot in the mail. She said that isn't how it works. I said I am an owner and I need to decide whether I want Peppertree (who originally owned the resort), or Festiva, I choose Peppertree. She started some mumbo jumbo and I told her that if she was going to offer me $3000 and a million Festiva Points for my fixed week I wasn't interested.  I asked her how much Festiva was paying to buy fixed weeks from owners. She said it doesn't work that way. I said listen I wouldn't sell my fixed week to you for $3000 and a bunch of Festiva points so we have nothing to talk about unless I can actually vote against Festiva being allowed to manage MY resort. She said you apparently aren't interested in making sure what you own doesn't lose all of it's value. I told her that I own a fixed week I can use every year, you sell festiva points that receive no bids on e-bay when the starting bid price is one dollar with the seller paying all closing costs and transfer fees, what you are selling is of no value. She finally said it was my loss and I said the only thing I lost was my relaxing vacation time she stold from me while bothering me on the phone trying to get my week I love and my cash for some worthless points.
> 
> Anyone reading this who is a TUG member or visitor, please don't fall prey to the sales lies. Do not give up a deeded week for Festiva points and do not buy Festiva points. You will be forever sorry if you do. Just search the web for Festiva posts, read about the lawsuit at the Atrium, read about the Missouri AG's lawsuit, read about the increased MF's and assessments at the Church Street Inn, the Atrium, the Sandcastle resort, and at Southscape resorts. Call the better Business Bureau to see how many poor victims got sucked into the sales lies and paid good money for worthless Festiva Points. If you read this before you become a victim too then you are very fortunate, because after you buy Festiva you can't get out for 30 years. Just say no to Festiva Points no matter what you are promised.


----------



## mrs.e2006

*I dont know where to begin*

We own at Sandcastle South which is a resort Festiva recently took over. We only own a studio but we have always been able to pay a fee to upgrade to a larger room when we exchange. We are now not able to do that through Festiva. They are making it seem like we have to sell them our deeded week to accommodate our growing family. I am so frustrated I almost want to sell it and just get away from them.


----------



## NOLA47

We own at escapes to the shores in orange beach, Alabama.  I think they now call it the shores. I'm wondering if you feel the same way about turning your deeded week into points with festiva. I was just approached to do the same and just trying to read up on past and recent experiences. They did ask for a sizable amount of money and the maintenance fees doubled but they promised extra weeks with an option to use funds toward maintenance fees if not used and the ability to allow them to sell your fixed week if not used with us receiving 70% of the sale price.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Tombo hasn't been on TUG for a while.  

I know I wouldn't do it, but that's me.  I don't like being sold something with points after I already paid good money to own the deed.  I wouldn't give them a chance at my week.  Do NOT believe the pitch.  It's not going to happen as you think it will.  I think you will be sorely disappointed.  

You can buy Festiva points on eBay for nearly nothing.


----------



## NOLA47

Thanks so much.  I am actually thinking what they are saying is too good to be true.  I appreciate your feedback.


----------

